# Bamma 7



## stevecollins1988 (Mar 20, 2011)

Anyone got any news or rumours on the fightcard?

I'm considering going to this one, does anyone know what tickets were going for at the last BAMMA at the NIA? I've been there for a concert and pretty sure it's not that big, so the cheap seats should still mean a half decent view.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

I like Bamma a lot, but hate that they release the fight card about 3 hours before the first fight starts! Its crazy there the only organisation who leaves it far too late IMO


----------



## stevecollins1988 (Mar 20, 2011)

that is crazy, any idea what the ticket prices range from-to?


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

I'll ask someone who fought on the last card

I usually dislike bamma, the fact they gave alex reid a title shot, with a poor mma record n no fight in 3 years, they were jist after pr .. Their past card was decent though

You should have gone to the ommac event tonight

..

Thats a quality event


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

bamma could easily become the biggest show in the UK but it's matchmakers have nothing on ian dean of cage warriors and chris zorba of OMMAC. I think in the long term though, unless someone really makes a move, OMMAC will win out because of the new AFC show that they have feeding guys into the main promotion. That is quality


----------



## stevecollins1988 (Mar 20, 2011)

I think everyone realises that Alex Reid getting the shot was bullshit. I don't really hold a grudge against them for it though, it made sense in some strange universe. I enjoyed their last show though and it seems to be getting some attention overseas.


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

I do hold a grudge lol .. it made sense in terms of getting a bunch of idiots who liked reid because he ****ed jordan, and all these girls who watched their "reality" show ..

smart move, by taking advantage of his popularity to get a short popularity boost, and a financial way for that 1 show

However .. in terms of MMA, it was quite disrespectful to give a man with a poor record who had not fought in 3 years a title shot ..

It got attention overseas because of their idea of bringing in some former big names , and paul daley

Also .. did kong watson ever explain what happened with bamma to get him to resign ? did they simply refuse to pay him the money he was owed unless he signed a new contract ?


----------



## stevecollins1988 (Mar 20, 2011)

That may have simply been brushed under the carpet. Could you see Kong in the UFC when he finishes his next contract? (2 fights left)


----------



## rabiddog (Jun 1, 2011)

I have to say Bamma is one of the worst mma events I have ever seen and I love mma. I hate the commentators, I hate the know elbows on the ground. I hate the music, i hate the way its organised.

I even prefer how some semi pro tournaments are run and look over Bamma so i hope Bamma fails miserably and gets replaced by something good.


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Bamma has a really tarnished reputation amongst both fans and fighters, the whole Kong thing was ridiculous, there are better promotions and better people working for them, Cagewarrioirs have some great people on board these days and are negotiating good TV deals from what I hgear so Bamma will get some rivals.


----------



## rabiddog (Jun 1, 2011)

I hope so Mat.


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

Bamma commentators .. Omg, the worst commentators ive ever heard, they talk about every move as if its mma for dummies


----------



## rabiddog (Jun 1, 2011)

lol tell me about it Jeevan.

I have to mute Bamma on the tv its so bad lol.


----------



## demond (Sep 22, 2010)

I think we should have a Bamma event with UK fighters vs any other country.

It would be even better if we could use Bamma to put UK fighters up against some well known names in order to get the UK MMA scene a bit more recognition.

The UK media never report on MMA unless it was MMA fighters having a brawl in the streets, I believe we need to let the media see the respect and honour (that most fighters) that fighters show during this sport!


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

The issue with BAMMA is that they put on stupid main events in a hope to sell more tix, which I completely understand but it attracts the wrong sort of fan and the true fans don't go and then miss out on the supposed lower rated under card fighters that actually are very well matched.


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

Indeed .. One or two big names on an event

But i imagine more than half the attendance have never

Trained, and have 0 respect for wrestling and bjj

Im all for supporting british fighters .. But i hate the uk chants like the usa usa usa !!

There are douchebag brits, good brits, doucuebag americans, good americans .. I just like the good guys .. Ill sow support to british fighters, but i wont turn it into a usa v uk battle ! It annoys me


----------



## stevecollins1988 (Mar 20, 2011)

I hear ya Jeevan, these are the types who argue with each other on every Michael Bisping video on youtube.

I've always hated the USA chants at MMA events anyway. I was watching pro-wrestling a couple of months back and the fans started chanting USA when it was a a canadian against a brit, go figure.....I generally hate the British adopting any type of American type chanting at events such as these. In football and cricket we have some of funniest wittiest fans in the world for back and forth banter, use that style. I certainly don't want to hear any 'Let's go Bisping' chants, what the f**k does let's go mean anyway? The stupidest is when they start chanting 'defence' at their basketball matches.

Thing is there are usually very few sports where yanks and brits interest actually cross over and you get this clash of sports fan culture. A classic one is the Ryder Cup, especially the last one at Celtic Manor. The yanks originality helped them to the classic chant of 'USA USA USA' while the brits were coming out with 'You've only got one song' and wittier songs like 'You've got the Big Mac, we've got the G Mac (Graham McDowell)'

Anyway's that was a bit off topic.


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

I agree .. Id love to hear some anfield like

Chant for bisping .. Rather than the cliche ones

Im All for british fighters getting international reconignition and helping the sport grow .. But nationality shouldnt come into the actual fight


----------



## rabiddog (Jun 1, 2011)

Agreed as well but I hate all patriotism period so lol.


----------

